# What to do with leftover grilled tuna fillet?



## Constance

There's just a small piece left, about as big around as a small hamburger bun and almost an inch thick.
Was just talking to Katie E, and she suggested I make a salad with it. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## bullseye

I'll agree with Katie, do a salad.  Get creative with the oil and vinegar--I'm thinking toasted sesame oil and umeboshi plum vinegar with a little soy sauce.  If not, you can't go wrong with S&P and olive oil and balsamic.


----------



## Andy M.

You could make the world's best tuna salad sandwiches with it.


----------



## Constance

Andy M. said:


> You could make the world's best tuna salad sandwiches with it.



Tell me more, please!


----------



## Andy M.

Sounds like the leftover tuna is about the size of a tuna can.

You could break it up and mix in some garlic mayonnaise.  You could also add some sweet curry popwder to the mayo.

Additions can be any or a combination of the following:

chopped walnuts or apples for crunch

calamata olives or pickles.

minced scallions or chives

Use your imagination.


----------



## Constance

Thanks Andy...I will see what I can come up with. I have some of the dill sauce (made with Miracle Whip, dill, horseradish, Worchestershire and lemon juice) left that I can use for the binder.


----------



## Claire

I'd make a sort of salad nicoise.


----------



## Robo410

pasta with tuna sauce (Very Sicilian)  capers, anchovies, tuna, olives, ripe tomatoes, basil, olive oil.  so good!


----------



## BreezyCooking

I agree with the tuna salad crowd - that's what I do when I have leftover grilled tuna, especially if there's only enough left over for ME - lol!!  (Such a small amount isn't really enough for a pasta sauce unless you plan to add to it with some high-quality canned tuna in olive oil.)

However, with leftover grilled tuna for salad, I believe the simpler prep the better.  I just use enough mayonnaise (real mayonnaise please - no "light" stuff here - lol!) to bind, & "maybe" a little chopped shallot & perhaps a dab of capers & squeeze of lemon juice.  That's it.  Terrific on a sandwich or just served on a bed of mixed greens.


----------



## Rob Babcock

Making tuna salad sandwhiches or wraps would be nice.  The salad nicoise idea is also a good one.  But you could also make some sushi rolls with it.  Granted, in sushi tuna is usually served seared or completely raw but cooked is easier for some people to deal with.  As long as you use good rice there aren't any rules for making your own sushi!


----------



## Constance

Kim took over, and made a tuna/pasta dish with olives, pimientos, and cheese.

That's what he wanted, and it was good. We'll do the salad another time.


----------

